# F.F. Bruce a Calvinist?



## rembrandt (May 29, 2004)

I realize he was more of a 'Biblical scholar' than anything else, and I can't think of anything he wrote about systematic theology, but was he a Calvinist? Wasn't he part of the Brethren &quot;church&quot;? :sniff: Some of them are Calvinists in soteriology though...

Paul


----------



## Saiph (May 29, 2004)

I have his commentary on Hebrews and I would have to say, yes.


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 30, 2004)

Yeah, he is, at least with regard to soteriology. Dave Hunt acknowledges that in his half-baked book attempting to refute Calvinism, [i:a9bd45855f]What Love Is This[/i:a9bd45855f].

Chris


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 30, 2004)

Well if Dave says so


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 30, 2004)

[quote:5ef19f54ca][i:5ef19f54ca]Originally posted by Bladestunner316[/i:5ef19f54ca]
Well if Dave says so [/quote:5ef19f54ca]


----------



## daveb (May 31, 2004)

Was F.F. Bruce a Calvinist? Yep.

He describes himself as &quot;an impenitent Augustinian and Calvinist&quot; in the forward (p. vii) of Forster, RT &amp; Marston, VP, [i:4d4c9145a0]God's strategy in human history[/i:4d4c9145a0], Tyndale House Publishers, Inc., Wheaton: IL, 1973.


----------



## duke (May 31, 2004)

Yes, FF Bruce was Brethren and in the UK that generally means that you are Arminian ... so that makes it even more exceptional that he was an &quot;impenitent Augustinian and Calvinist&quot;. Guess a careful study of the Bible convinced him.


----------



## Learner (Jul 19, 2004)

John Nelson Darby was a Calvinist.A.W.Pink quotes him in T.S.of God as denying free will.J.N.D.was invited to lecture at a D.L.Moody conference.Moody did not like Darby's Calvinism so he kept butting in.Darby grew frustrated and said:";;I came here for exposition,not to supply brains!";;


----------



## 4ndr3w (Jul 23, 2004)

[quote:67d2c0bb45="Learner"]John Nelson Darby was a Calvinist.A.W.Pink quotes him in T.S.of God as denying free will.J.N.D.was invited to lecture at a D.L.Moody conference.Moody did not like Darby's Calvinism so he kept butting in.Darby grew frustrated and said:";;I came here for exposition,not to supply brains!";;[/quote:67d2c0bb45]

I thought John Darby was Amyraldian???
http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/dispensationalism.html


----------

